# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الاخبار العاجله  من وكالات الانباء الاردنية >  دالاس للسياحة يا مها الخطيب

## ادارة المنتدى

بعد ما نشرت رم عدد من الشكاوي على مكاتب دالاس للسياحة والسفر وتجاوزاتها وتحايلها

أكثر...

----------

